

Ask HN: A kid-proof desk that accommodates a laptop and 2nd screen? - jawns

I've got a work-from-home programming gig, and I'm looking for a good desk that can accommodate my laptop (15" MacBook) and an LCD screen that I'll be using as a second monitor (size TBD, although bigger is better).&#60;p&#62;Only thing is, my living room is my "office," and I've got two small kids who are very curious.&#60;p&#62;Ideally, I'd like to get an armoire or something else that closes up, so the kids can't touch the laptop or the LCD screen (or the printer, which I'm hoping to also store inside).&#60;p&#62;Any recommendations?
======
thiagofm
Give them proper education

~~~
jawns
Proper education only goes so far with a 1-year-old.

------
Mz
You can look for an armoire style desk. I nearly bought one of those once
(then it wound up not in the budget or something). My recollection is that it
did come with room for a printer, so I think that's entirely possible to find
in an armoire desk. An alternative you could consider is a drop-leaf desk. I
had a small drop leaf desk at one time that I used with a laptop. I loved it.
I think one benefit of a drop-leaf desk is you can get them with legs so there
is more leg room than you might get with an armoire. They tend to be somewhat
cheaper as well.

Here is a picture of a drop-leaf desk with a laptop on it:
[http://www.cymax.com/Common/Product/Coaster-Desks-
Traditiona...](http://www.cymax.com/Common/Product/Coaster-Desks-Traditional-
Secretary-Desk-in-Cherry-800371.htm)

I used to close my laptop up, stick it in the desk and close the desk. My
children were older than yours and I have no idea how that would work with a
second screen added. Style-wise, mine was more oriental looking than western.
I have been googling and so far haven't seen anything like what I once had.

Best of luck finding something that works for you and your situation.

